# Footprints para Orcad Layout



## KM7 (Oct 14, 2009)

Buenas a todos! Me gustaria saber si conoceis alguna pagina que tenga footprints creadas por los propios usuarios. Yo necesito un footprint para un sensor de corriente, concretamente el LTS 25-NP y no lo encuentro por ningun sitio. He probado a utilizar el editor de librerias, pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como hacer yo mismo una nueva footprint :S
Espero que podais ayudarme. Un saludo.


----------



## niji1821 (Jul 12, 2010)

ya somos 2 yo tambien necesito footprintsde switch y conextores coaxiales


----------

